# Nook Press is the surprise



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

> Dear Publisher,
> 
> Over the past two and a half years, our working partnership has made PubIt! a resounding success. Because of PubIt! publishers like you, we've been able to offer millions of NOOK® customers exciting new content from independent authors.
> 
> ...


Discuss! 

ETA:

*STILL US ONLY*
http://cp-barnesandnoble.kb.net/kb/?ArticleId=4314&source=Article&c=12&cid=28#tab:homeTab:crumb:7:artId:4314


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Underwhelmed.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

> *Can publishers based outside the U.S. use NOOK Press?*
> 
> No. At this time, NOOK Press is only available for publishers with a U.S. Bank Account and a U.S. Tax ID that are both tied to a U.S. address.


That's it for my interest, then.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Instantly! (within 72 hours)


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

My first question is, is it still US only? I can't see anything in that press release about it. I currently go through D2D and their service is wonderful, but I'd consider dealing with it myself for the extra 15% if that was an option.


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

Yawn


----------



## djnash (Sep 18, 2012)

Maya Cross said:


> My first question is, is it still US only? I can't see anything in that press release about it. I currently go through D2D and their service is wonderful, but I'd consider dealing with it myself for the extra 15% if that was an option.


That's what I want to know... Can I being in the UK, upload direct now? And can I set the price to free?


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Maya Cross said:


> My first question is, is it still US only? I can't see anything in that press release about it. I currently go through D2D and their service is wonderful, but I'd consider dealing with it myself for the extra 15% if that was an option.


Still US only.
http://cp-barnesandnoble.kb.net/kb/?ArticleId=4314&source=Article&c=12&cid=28#tab:homeTab:crumb:7:artId:4314


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

> NOOK Press Presents
> Our booksellers are currently hand-selecting titles for a new merchandising program: NOOK Press Presents -- Our Top 100 Picks for Summer. NOOK Press Presents will be an ongoing merchandising channel for independently published content that comes to NOOK through NOOK Press.
> 
> Once you moved your existing PubIt! account to NOOK Press your titles will be considered for this program, which will promote books across the NOOK ecosystem.


This^ sounds promising.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting, although I doubt I'd want my WIP manuscripts on their cloud. Seems weird. And what format would it be? If it's something proprietary I'm staying far far away.

I wonder if you can use it only for print books (so I can stay in Select, if I decide to do so).

I'm in Canada. NEXT!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Victoria J said:


> This^ sounds promising.


Yeah, but 100 out of ...? If you write in a less popular genre, that would seem to lower your odds of being selected.


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Nook Press Presents..  so in other words, if you book is already selling well on the Nook we'll help you sell more copies.

I might have hoped they might have offered to promote the print version of a book in store. Then they might have had something to help the B&N chain. Too much to ask for.


----------



## StrokerChase (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know. I just checked it out and I like it a lot better. Must be the graphs. I love graphs


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Doggone it!

I was really hoping they were going to allow indies and small presses to upload for pre-ordering.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Underwhelmed as well, especially since they are not opening up for Canadians or those in the UK to publish directly with them.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Underwhelmed.


Seconded. It's Pubit with a new dress. Not exactly the earth-shattering news they were touting.

Give me some marketing tools for your site, B&N, I can coordinate with my editors just fine, thank you.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks interesting, going to have to give it a look see, especially since I do better at B&N.


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth (May 14, 2010)

It's nice that they went to the trouble to plan for customer support which they completely neglected in PubIt.
Some of the terms seem off-putting and confusing.
I'm happy with Amazon right now, so yeah, no, I'm not signing up for it.  Maybe later if they prove how great it is.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

It reminds me a lot of the Kobo dashboard, which is not bad. Ha, I like the graphs too.

I'm not sure why anyone would want to write their book inside Nook Press. What I'm concerned about is that this will become another formatting job for each release. Are they still going to accept regular epubs? Are regular ePubs still going to be eligible for the marketing/promo extras they mentioned?

Note this: 


> NOOK Press Presents
> Our booksellers are currently hand-selecting titles for a new merchandising program: NOOK Press Presents -- Our Top 100 Picks for Summer. NOOK Press Presents will be an ongoing merchandising channel for independently published content *that comes to NOOK through NOOK Press*.


^ Makes it sound like if you don't publish using this new editing tool they've given us, you won't be eligible. I could be reading too much into that though.

ETA: I set up a testing project, and it looks like we'll still be able to upload a regular epub.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

What are the downsides, if any? It seems like it's just a new front end? Why do I have to "opt in" to this? I mean, if it's just formatting change, why not make it universal?


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

It's building on the Nook name for when they spin it off... in order to save it from the sinking ship that is B&N. The only intriguing part is the possible promotion of indie authors and even that is a weak premise. I was hoping for more, but it's essentially their attempt at being KDP.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I like the new look a lot. They seem to have put a lot of thought into the design and operation, which is a good sign for Nook.

The fact that they've changed the name from PubIt to Nook Press intrigues me. The new name is an improvement, but I wonder if there isn't some behind-the-scenes restructuring going on to clearly separate Nook Press from B&N.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't even log into it. Tried "Get Started" and used my old long in to "sync" like it said to do. All fail.

I can log into Pubit still just fine.

Whatever. I'll look at it again tomrorow.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm entirely underwhelmed. It does look like you can still upload a regular epub file, which is good.

But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project. Not that I edit my books after I publish them, but I do change my back matter on occasion. This part of the change is making me consider switching from direct distribution to Smashwords distribution for B&N.


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project. Not that I edit my books after I publish them, but I do change my back matter on occasion. This part of the change is making me consider switching from direct distribution to Smashwords distribution for B&N.


Wow, I did not notice that  That's absolutely an awful way of managing ebooks (I, too, change my matter occasionally, so this really bites).


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

OMG.  Did you see the clause that allows B*N to allow customers to read 100% of your book inside their store using a wireless connection?  BE AWARE.  You'll be giving all of your books away for free with this little clause, if someone wants to sit there and read them.

Now that's a big deal.  Can you imagine the people who will be hanging out there now?  Trying to get and keep them in the store, I guess.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's the clause from the TOS

K.  Retail Store Privileges.  You acknowledge and agree that Barnes & Noble may make available to customers of retail stores operated by Barnes & Noble, its affiliates, distributors, licensees and partners one hundred percent (100%) of your eBook for viewing while within the reach of such retail stores’ wireless networks.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I'm entirely underwhelmed. It does look like you can still upload a regular epub file, which is good.
> 
> But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project. Not that I edit my books after I publish them, but I do change my back matter on occasion. This part of the change is making me consider switching from direct distribution to Smashwords distribution for B&N.


Wha??


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

ellecasey said:


> OMG. Did you see the clause that allows B*N to allow customers to read 100% of your book inside their store using a wireless connection? BE AWARE. You'll be giving all of your books away for free with this little clause, if someone wants to sit there and read them.
> 
> Now that's a big deal. Can you imagine the people who will be hanging out there now? Trying to get and keep them in the store, I guess.


From what I have heard, this is something they've been doing for a long time.

It's not a big deal. Technically, you could read a paper version in their store.


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> Seconded. It's Pubit with a new dress.


Best laugh of the day so far. Rick, you've got me cackling!


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> OMG. Did you see the clause that allows B*N to allow customers to read 100% of your book inside their store using a wireless connection? BE AWARE. You'll be giving all of your books away for free with this little clause, if someone wants to sit there and read them.
> 
> Now that's a big deal. Can you imagine the people who will be hanging out there now? Trying to get and keep them in the store, I guess.


I personally am okay with this. But I do think they should have made it opt-in.


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth (May 14, 2010)

I'm sorry.  I'm confused.  Is PubIt finished?  Is this Nook Press another option or does it replace PubIt?  If I don't sign up for Nook Press, I still get ignored by the non-existent PubIt Support?


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

I also just realized it removed all outgoing link texts in the About the Author area of all of my books. It no longer accepts anything with the _http://_ at the start, but will accept the URL without that front matter.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's another gem:

_You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble, its distributors, licensees and partners a non-exclusive, worldwide, irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale, marketing, display, distribution and promotion in any commercially available electronic or digitized format or on any electronic device platform whether now existing or hereafter created or developed. Without limiting the generality of the foregoing, you further authorize and license Barnes & Noble, its distributors, licensees and partners to: (i) convert or render your eBook, including without limitation any text, information, data, software, photographs, graphs, videos, typefaces, graphics, music, sounds, and other material contained therein, into a format suitable for the sale, distribution, marketing, display and promotion of such eBook hereunder; (ii) store your eBook in data centers and servers; (iii) index and catalogue your eBooks; *(iv) allow customers to copy, paste, print, email, annotate, view online and share your eBooks; *(v) bundle your eBooks with related physical content available for sale from Barnes & Noble or such distributor, licensee or partner; and (vi) use the eBook as otherwise provided herein._

Yeeeeaaahh, B&N. I'm going to give your customers the right to copy, paste, print, and email my ebook. I don't think so.


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Elle, I was just about to copy and paste that sweet little part about copying and pasting my work all over the known universe.


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I'm entirely underwhelmed. It does look like you can still upload a regular epub file, which is good.
> 
> But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project. Not that I edit my books after I publish them, but I do change my back matter on occasion. This part of the change is making me consider switching from direct distribution to Smashwords distribution for B&N.


That's a deal-breaker. I'm actually sending them an e-mail to that effect.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

_If you wish to wish to publish and distribute your eBooks through NOOK Press, you must sign up for a Vendor Account_

_We have sole and complete discretion to set the Retail Price at which your eBooks are sold to the customer. We or our third party retailers, partners or contractors are solely responsible for processing payments, payment collection, requests for refunds and related customer service._

not liking this one bit.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> OMG. Did you see the clause that allows B*N to allow customers to read 100% of your book inside their store using a wireless connection? BE AWARE. You'll be giving all of your books away for free with this little clause, if someone wants to sit there and read them.
> 
> Now that's a big deal. Can you imagine the people who will be hanging out there now? Trying to get and keep them in the store, I guess.


This doesn't bother me, as customers have already been able to do that with paper books for several decades, now. These big-box book stores have encouraged just that (with the coffee shops and comfy chairs, etc.), and it didn't seem to put a dent in book sales.



Zoe Cannon said:


> But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project. Not that I edit my books after I publish them, but I do change my back matter on occasion. This part of the change is making me consider switching from direct distribution to Smashwords distribution for B&N.


This, on the other hand, is deeply concerning to me. It sounds like the platform is forcing you to publish your book as though from scratch every time you make changes. So what happens to your book's existing reviews and also-boughts? Do they get ported over to the new project when it gets published? If not, this is potentially a deal-breaker for all of us: the ability to maintain easy control over our book files (adjusting our in-book marketing material every time we publish something new, for instance) is one of the great advantages of self-publishing. Why would we want to give that up? Why would B&N create a platform that weakens that component of indie publishing, when all of the other platforms support and enable it? Crazy.

I'll definitely be waiting to see others report on the book-file updating process before taking this leap myself.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

CEMartin2 said:


> _If you wish to wish to publish and distribute your eBooks through NOOK Press, you must sign up for a Vendor Account_
> 
> _We have sole and complete discretion to set the Retail Price at which your eBooks are sold to the customer. We or our third party retailers, partners or contractors are solely responsible for processing payments, payment collection, requests for refunds and related customer service._
> 
> not liking this one bit.


I'm not sure this is a big deal. Amazon says the same thing. They can lower your suggested retail price, but they still pay you the royalty on the full price (unless they're price matching, and even then I hear sometimes they do.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm also concerned about not being able to update a book file without deleting that book's sales rank and history.  Looks like I won't be switching to Nook Press until they change that (or perhaps not at all).


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> Here's another gem:
> 
> _You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble, its distributors, licensees and partners a non-exclusive, worldwide, irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale, marketing, display, distribution and promotion in any commercially available electronic or digitized format or on any electronic device platform whether now existing or hereafter created or developed. Without limiting the generality of the foregoing, you further authorize and license Barnes & Noble, its distributors, licensees and partners to: (i) convert or render your eBook, including without limitation any text, information, data, software, photographs, graphs, videos, typefaces, graphics, music, sounds, and other material contained therein, into a format suitable for the sale, distribution, marketing, display and promotion of such eBook hereunder; (ii) store your eBook in data centers and servers; (iii) index and catalogue your eBooks; *(iv) allow customers to copy, paste, print, email, annotate, view online and share your eBooks; *(v) bundle your eBooks with related physical content available for sale from Barnes & Noble or such distributor, licensee or partner; and (vi) use the eBook as otherwise provided herein._
> 
> Yeeeeaaahh, B&N. I'm going to give your customers the right to copy, paste, print, and email my ebook. I don't think so.


I agree!! I don't mind loaning an e-book - with a limited number of loans - but being able to copy, paste, email and print my book. I don't think so! I'm also not real crazy about them allowing someone to read my book for free in their store. Why am I giving something to them for free. At least when Amazon "lends" my book to readers, they pay me.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Let me just say I am *very* glad there's Smashwords to fall back on for distribution to this bizarro world publishing platform.

With a heavy heart, I just synched and switched my Pubit! over to it, because I am guessing that Pubit's standalone days are likely numbered.... But there is no way on earth I would ever use this platform to create or edit my work!! That's insane!

What on earth made them think that this is a draw for any author? A draw would be pre-ordering capability, new marketing tools, better distribution and visibility -- not *editing online*! Jeez.

*shaking head in disgust*


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Dear Nook Team,

You really should have talked to some authors before you put this thing together.

It's never too late.  We remain at your disposal.

Signed,
Indies at KB.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> Dear Nook Team,
> 
> You really should have talked to some authors before you put this thing together.
> 
> ...


From what someone said on the other Nook surprise thread, it would seem that they did test this with authors first ... and chose to ignore them.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> OMG. Did you see the clause that allows B*N to allow customers to read 100% of your book inside their store using a wireless connection? BE AWARE. You'll be giving all of your books away for free with this little clause, if someone wants to sit there and read them.
> 
> Now that's a big deal. Can you imagine the people who will be hanging out there now? Trying to get and keep them in the store, I guess.


Yes, this has been going on for years. They billed it as a perk when I bought my Nook, but I've never used it personally. No different than going into the store and reading a whole paper book, which people do sometimes.



Becca Mills said:


> This, on the other hand, is deeply concerning to me. It sounds like the platform is forcing you to publish your book as though from scratch every time you make changes. So what happens to your book's existing reviews and also-boughts? Do they get ported over to the new project when it gets published? If not, this is potentially a deal-breaker for all of us: the ability to maintain easy control over our book files (adjusting our in-book marketing material every time we publish something new, for instance) is one of the great advantages of self-publishing. Why would we want to give that up? Why would B&N create a platform that weakens that component of indie publishing, when all of the other platforms support and enable it? Crazy.
> 
> I'll definitely be waiting to see others report on the book-file updating process before taking this leap myself.


^ Yes, I'm wondering this too. What happens to the rankings, reviews, and all that

Also wondering, have I already "opted in" or whatever just by syncing my Pub-it account?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

terrireid said:


> I agree!! I don't mind loaning an e-book - with a limited number of loans - but being able to copy, paste, email and print my book. I don't think so! I'm also not real crazy about them allowing someone to read my book for free in their store. Why am I giving something to them for free. At least when Amazon "lends" my book to readers, they pay me.


If someone reads a book in a store, does that 'read' count towards ranking? On Amazon, I can give away books, which might seem like the same thing, but even with the algorithm change, there is still some advantage to giving away books. For example, if you give away a lot, it does something in the KOLL, and I always end up with a lot more borrows than usual. I get also boughts, I get at least a little boost in visibility and ranking. With someone strolling around B&N, or just sitting outside of it in the mall--and I know a B&N that has a play area for kids nearby--can see lots of people bringing their Nooks and reading for free while letting their kids play.

Anyway, it's not even the drawbacks that annoy me, it's that there doesn't seem to be any real advantage. This is supposed to lure me away from Select (Okay, I am dropping out of Select, just two more books left in, and about 6 weeks to go! But I'm leaving to try out Kobo more than anything.)


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Yes, B&N visitors have had the ability to read entire books in-store for some time now. I don't see the advantage to B&N. If this is supposed to lure people into the stores, they should think about what kind of people it lures: freeloaders. Is that what they want, more people taking up space and reading for free?

As to the rest, we'll have to see how it plays out. I'm sure that PubIt!'s days are numbered so I'm switching.

I suggest that NO ONE ELSE sign up...okay, maybe 99 other people can sign up, but NO MORE THAN THAT. Let the first 100 of us be the canaries in this mine shaft.



> NOOK Press Presents
> Our booksellers are currently hand-selecting titles for a new merchandising program: NOOK Press Presents -- Our Top 100 Picks for Summer. NOOK Press Presents will be an ongoing merchandising channel for independently published content that comes to NOOK through NOOK Press.


----------



## leightmoore (Sep 20, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Dear Nook Team,
> 
> You really should have talked to some authors before you put this thing together.
> 
> ...


Actually, an author friend of mine DID beta test this for them a few months ago. I'm pretty sure from our conversation about it she was NOT informed that this would be replacing Pubit, and I think her feedback to them was, "This is nice. I don't really understand *why* we need it..." Just FWIW~

My main concern is this part about the not being able to change books once they're up--is there any way to do a mass-protest of this change? #onlyhalfkidding

I, too, update back matter/add chapters from new releases/update links periodically. At the same time, my B&N sales are pretty decent, so I like the idea of them helping more w/marketing... I guess I'm =


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Being able to read full ebooks while in stores is nothing new.

I do sort of wonder - will books being distributed through Draft2Digital or Smashwords be under these same terms?

Also, I wonder if our previously published titles are held to these same clauses (meaning if we published months ago on pubit, but we link our accounts, but not republish)


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

So with all the above, is there a reason why an author would want to sign up?

- working on manuscript on THEIR platform - not an incentive
- not being able to update backmatter, fix typos etc - dealbreaker
- allowing readers to copy and share as they wish- dealbreaker

Let's hope Amazon doesn't get any crazy ideas from this.


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Jan Strnad said:


> I like the new look a lot. They seem to have put a lot of thought into the design and operation, which is a good sign for Nook.
> 
> The fact that they've changed the name from PubIt to Nook Press intrigues me. The new name is an improvement, but I wonder if there isn't some behind-the-scenes restructuring going on to clearly separate Nook Press from B&N.


I think this is exactly why they set this up; it's part of their restructuring/spin-off process. They can't just strip stuff directly from B & N. I want to look at the contract terms, too.


----------



## GMSkarka (Apr 6, 2013)

Part of me suspects that this was almost entirely driven by somebody at Barnes & Noble _finally_ realizing just how ridiculous "PubIt" looks as a name.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

So Amazon buys Goodreads and B&N responds with a web redesign and some questionable legalese?  

Yeah that ought to level the playing field.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Quiss said:


> So with all the above, is there a reason why an author would want to sign up?


If you are already signed up through pubit- EVENTUALLY you won't have a choice. they said that within a few months they will slowly wash away pubit to where the new site is the main site. If you never swap, you will lose everything off pubit- I'm assuming and you will have to re upload. I'm sure they will give warning before that happens and they did say few months.

There has been talk of B&N spliting from Nook, and I am sure that this is one of the steps to make that happen.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Quiss said:


> - not being able to update backmatter, fix typos etc - dealbreaker
> - allowing readers to copy and share as they wish- dealbreaker


I had 3 of my 6 books up through PubIt (the others were distributed by SW), before recently switching them all over to D2D. Given the above, I'm glad I did that, since PubIt will obviously be made obsolete eventually.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> "OMG. Did you see the clause that allows B*N to allow customers to read 100% of your book inside their store using a wireless connection? BE AWARE. You'll be giving all of your books away for free with this little clause, if someone wants to sit there and read them."


I think this has been a feature since the Nook was introduced. It limits any user in the store to one hour of free reading per day. I tried it once. Works pretty well.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

> If you never swap, you will lose everything off pubit


I wonder if this is a way to clean up the old junk that sells one copy every six months?

In any case, if you really can't update books, it's a deal killer for the platform.


----------



## Heather Walsh (Jan 22, 2013)

Becca Mills said:


> If not, this is potentially a deal-breaker for all of us: the ability to maintain easy control over our book files (adjusting our in-book marketing material every time we publish something new, for instance) is one of the great advantages of self-publishing.


Exactly. I predict they will change this, it's such a misstep.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder if this new platform has anything to do with the delays in getting one of my new SW distributed books to go up on Barnes & Noble?


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

> Our booksellers are currently hand-selecting titles for a new merchandising program: NOOK Press Presents -- Our Top 100 Picks for Summer. NOOK Press Presents will be an ongoing merchandising channel for independently published content that comes to NOOK through NOOK Press.
> 
> Once you moved your existing PubIt! account to NOOK Press your titles will be considered for this program, which will promote books across the NOOK ecosystem.


That leaves out erotica, the red-headed (but profitable) stepchild of publishing.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, just found this:



> Barnes & Noble says that self-published titles now represent 25 percent of Nook ebook sales every month, and thirty percent of Nook customers purchase self-published content each month. The company wouldn't share exact user numbers, but said "tens of thousands" of authors and publishers use PubIt!, publishing "hundreds of thousands of books."


 http://paidcontent.org/2013/04/09/bn-rebrands-pubit-as-nook-press-and-adds-new-features-to-make-self-publishing-easier/

I didn't know indie titles made up so much of B&N's revenue! It seems smart to make it easier for more indies (internationally located too) upload to Nook Press. But I don't this new version of their platform is really anything groundbreaking. I mean it's a better design, but other than that...meh.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like we have killed the site, and I wanted to play with it some more before work. Oh well.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

swolf said:


> That leaves out erotica, the *red-headed* (but profitable) stepchild of publishing.


I resemble that remark!

Not about the erotica, but the whole red-headed thing. Why does the stepchild always have to be a redhead?


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

> "NOTE: Currently, once a Project is On Sale as a NOOK Book, a replacement manuscript file cannot be uploaded and changes cannot be made to the Manuscript in the Manuscript Editor, even if the Project is Off Sale. To make changes to a Manuscript that you have already put on sale, you will need to download the ePub file, create a new Project, and upload it as a Manuscript File. You will also need to provide your NOOK Book Details again in the new Project."


Maybe changes can't be made when you're using their Manuscript Editor? But not for normal uploads/files? A friend just transferred over and it seems to be allowing her to update...


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> K. Retail Store Privileges. You acknowledge and agree that Barnes & Noble may make available to customers of retail stores operated by Barnes & Noble, its affiliates, distributors, licensees and partners one hundred percent (100%) of your eBook for viewing while within the reach of such retail stores' wireless networks.


I think it's time for me to get a place directly above a B&N store. All those lovely books within wi-fi range.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Joe Vasicek said:


> I wonder if this new platform has anything to do with the delays in getting one of my new SW distributed books to go up on Barnes & Noble?


Na, that's just Smashwords special service.

The last D2D I uploaded I did today took about 6 hours to hit B&N... and that's smut.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> Maybe changes can't be made when you're using their Manuscript Editor? But not for normal uploads/files? A friend just transferred over and it seems to be allowing her to update...


I was able to make changes to my book's "Book Details", but I don't see any way to upload/replace the EPUB file.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project. Not that I edit my books after I publish them, but I do change my back matter on occasion. This part of the change is making me consider switching from direct distribution to Smashwords distribution for B&N.


1) That's craziness, if that's the case.
2) Smashwords would probably have to deal with said craziness too.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

From the nook press support help pages:



> Once you have started working on your Manuscript, the Manuscript page will offer you the following options:
> 
> Edit Manuscript: Click here to access the Manuscript Editor.
> 
> ...


So it's probably just not implemented yet.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Lynn McNamee said:


> I resemble that remark!
> 
> Not about the erotica, but the whole red-headed thing. Why does the stepchild always have to be a redhead?


   

Because it's only the red-headed stepchildren who are mistreated. 

Funny story:

Here in Pittsburgh for the Penguins, our NHL hockey team, we have an TV and radio play-by-play guy named Mike Lange. He's famous for his funny sayings when someone scores a goal, like "Scratch my back with a hacksaw," or "He's smiling like a butcher's dog."

One time he tried out a new one: "He beat him like a red-headed stepchild."

I guess people complained, because the next time he used it, he changed it to, "He beat him like a rented mule." It's been that way ever since.

On the other hand, how do you know you've satisfied a redhead?

She unties you.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

This just confirms one thing for me. I am glad I never bothered with B&N.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

My plan is to Wait and See, and if things don't shape up I'll just migrate all my books to D2D.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I love it. Massive improvement. I can't think of anything else they could have done to get me excited. This is awesome.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Actual customer support is a pretty big deal.

I'm not thrilled with some of the specifics, but I'm pretty excited about the implications--this looks like the active self-publishing portal that PubIt isn't. It also looks ready to become its own thing separate from BN. Nook is a big market. Maybe as big as 1/5 the size of Amazon, capable of providing authors with a living by itself. Anything that's going to help its long-term survival is huge news.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> I love it. Massive improvement. I can't think of anything else they could have done to get me excited. This is awesome.


 

tee-hee


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the look of the new interface. The only other thing I'm seeing that may be of interest to anyone is the Nook Presents but since that's more or less certain to be offered only to authors already selling incredibly well, it's hardly worth mentioning for most of us. As to whether or not to opt in, I don't think anyone wanting to go direct has a choice. PubIt is being phased out. 

I'm not happy about the inability to update existing books without (presumably) losing ranking, reviews, and also boughts but I suspect that'll be ironed out when authors start complaining. Otherwise, I'm not seeing anything unusual in the TOS or anything they and/or Amazon haven't been doing for a long time. Mostly it looks to be more of the same but I think it's a (very small) step in the right direction. I'm just not sure who came up with the idea of onsite manuscript editing as appealing to indies. They seem to have wasted a lot of effort on a function most of us won't use.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

I have mixed feelings. Unlike Hugh   I have a small laundry list of things that would have impressed me. There are some concerns being floated around - such as updating your epub without losing your book's ratings/ranking/etc - that are a very big deal, but absolutely nothing presented thus far (that isn't still within the realm of conjecture) is a deal killer. BN earnings = middle class income, so I will just do a final PUBIT update on my titles before I sync them over to Nook Press. That final update will include optimizing my back matter, although I will have to think through just what that means.

On the copy/paste/email issue - I am an old-timer within the KDP system and once upon a time unpubbed everything I had on Amazon when they went to "unlimited device" language. I did not think they were trying to force me into an open license that permitted unauthorized filesharing - I just thought they might be giving buyers that impression and it would kill my sales. Trust me - nothing is as efficient as killing sales as unpubbing your entire catalogue! I sell my books on the various platforms within the terms of purchase provided by the platform, further refined/protected by my license statement in the book. Because I sell my titles DRM-free, users already can copy/paste/email - that doesn't mean they have an unfettered right to do so. They can lend once within the Kindle/Nook lending terms. They can create all the personal backup files they want in secured storage, etc. BN would not be so stupid as to include filesharing permission within its purchase license. It would suffer the same sales decline issue authors are wringing their hands over. All this is (likely) doing is allowing users more fluid file management, etc.

PS - Vivi Anna - yeah, I'm wondering if Hugh's post is missing a /sarcasm tag!


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> I'm not sure why anyone would want to write their book inside Nook Press.


It potentially offers a more attractive way to collaboratively edit manuscripts, and includes an ePub export function.

I believe they are trying to "own" the editorial process, which currently is not owned by anyone (least of all Amazon). I've written a brief analysis here:

*B&N's strategy with Nook Press: Own the editorial process*

Personally speaking: I am not going to abandon my current workflow, which is based on Dropbox/Google Drive/Scrivener, and requires generating other formats besides ePub (including mobi and PDF).


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd feel better about all that collaboration if it didn't come from a company where one out of every two times something goes wrong with filling out a form and uploading a cover jpg and epub file and I need to try again a day later.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I got in and opted in and synced and immediately went into book files. There is definitely no way to update the manuscript. You can put up a new cover or details, but not the file itself.

I went ahead and took one of my slow selling books off sale to see what that gets me, and how it works to put up a new one. I don't need to upload a new one, but I'm curious.

I got a "pending taking off sale" message.

I had one review when I left and was ranked 641,046 (which is why I was willing to play with this one!)
I took it off sale at 3 p.m. April 9.

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Texasgirl!  I was just about to do the same and you saved me the effort.  Looking forward to your follow-up report.

-Joe


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Man, this is a tough crowd. I think it's great. Haven't had time to play with it, but anything that helps new authors edit and format is alright with me. I just hope they aren't writing better books than mine. Couldn't get into their bookclub forum yet and the only ones on their new facebook page are the complainers. What's important is the reader experience. If that's improved, then bravo. I do remember reading something about B&N splitting their ebooks off, I think back when they announced the merger with Microsoft. Sorry, too lazy to go look it up.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I've had books up on PubIt since 2011.  I have sold a whopping ONE copy through B&N.  By comparison, I sell somewhere in the range of 1000 copies per month on Amazon.

If B&N wants to excite me, they've got to develop a recommendation algorithm that compares, even a little bit, with Amazon's.  That's how people find my books.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Jnassise said:


> Thank you Texasgirl! I was just about to do the same and you saved me the effort. Looking forward to your follow-up report.
> 
> -Joe


Ditto!


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

On the plus side it's now letting me upload the 2400x1600 covers I use everywhere else.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> Okay, I got in and opted in and synced and immediately went into book files. There is definitely no way to update the manuscript. You can put up a new cover or details, but not the file itself.
> 
> I went ahead and took one of my slow selling books off sale to see what that gets me, and how it works to put up a new one. I don't need to upload a new one, but I'm curious.
> 
> ...


Awesome, hooray for intel. Did it alter your product page at all?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much, TexasGirl! Can't wait to hear what happens.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

I failed to get the confirmation email. I will tell you how quickly the customer support takes care of a simple issue.

As far as the announcement/expectation/reality goes, I guess it was less than I hoped and better than I feared.  Reality is often like that.  We fear the worst, seeing falling skies, killer germs, fearsome financial ruin. We hope for the stars, fame, and tons of money.  In the end, we get a coupon for $5 dollars off our next purchase of $50.  

Reality is so underwhelming, yet makes sense.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

I was hoping for a search engine that used keywords, or the ability to set books free, or higher royalty rates.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

TexasGirl, I'll be interested to see how this pans out for you. 

I liked the sound of a lot of what they've done, but I'm leery of the fact that you can't update your book files. I do this periodically, particularly when I write a new book and want to include it in my "Other Books by..." page. I wonder what made them decide to do something like this, considering having the ability to update our files whenever is one of the best perks of being an indie.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not sure if it is just the computers at work but I haven't gotten it to load in Chrome. Seems to be working in IE and did on Firefox. Now to play around.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

From the FAQ, it seems as if the no updates thing is something they're going to change:



> NOOK Book Details can be changed after you put your Project On Sale as a NOOK Book, *but at this time,* the NOOK Book itself cannot be updated or replaced. To update or replace a NOOK Book that is currently On Sale, you would need to take the Project Off Sale, download the ePub from the Project page, create a new Project, upload the downloaded ePub or create a new Manuscript in that Project, and then put that new Project On Sale as a NOOK Book.


That's the hope, anyway.

Like someone else upthread said, I'll probably wait to migrate until I've got all my versions finalized. But I'm definitely interested to hear how Texasgirl's test case works.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

I wonder if the "new project" aspect has different results for users with ISBNs - i.e. rank & reviews syncing up.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

You can and should email complaints about not updating books to [email protected]


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, only one hour later and my book


is gone from BN.com
showing as "not for sale" in my list at Nook Press.


Going to start the process of uploading it a second time as a new project now.

Edited to add:

*I know this is a hate-fest, but I think I'm in LOVE.*

Okay, yes, it's TERRIBLE that you can't just swap out your manuscript and have to start the whole project over.
And yes, we still don't know how my book is going to do when it starts over--new number? No ranking? Lost reviews?

All important stuff.

But the new editing program is SLICK AS SNOT!!!!

I was thinking as I uploaded the file again that I sure wish I could edit a tiny bit to add my new book to the list inside without having to open Sigil, yada yada.

Then I realized there was this magical button at the top that said "edit manuscript."

I clicked on it and WOW WOW WOW. Nicest interface EVER. Jumped right into the epub and changed some text, added my new book, cleaned up a few little things that had bugged me for a while like a chapter title I wanted different.

I mean WOW.

Have I said wow yet?

Then I saved it and it was ready to go, all pretty. No using Sigil or Scrivener or anything else--just Nook's own little online editor.

I hope they iron out the rest of this because I am KA-CHING sold.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

As far as the editorial thing (and not being able to update manuscripts on Nook Press)

It might very well be that they've received complaints from readers about books being updated too often which might have signaled to them that editing issues are playing a role in this. Some readers get really annoyed when a book they bought is re-edited. I'm not sure if the reader who buys a certain book gets an email from B&N if that book is updated after they've bought it but readers who purchase books on Amazon do. I don't like this at all but I'm thinking that perhaps reader complaints might have something to do with that. 

This is pure speculation on my part, as I have no other rational explanation for why they will not allow us to update our manuscripts.


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

** Re: re-edited books.  I've only known Amazon to notify customers about re-edited books if the author asks them to. Most of the authors I know make changes regularly to back matter and there is no email update sent. (I purchase all my books under my real name account and I've never gotten a notification)

Has anyone tried uploading an existing book to Nook Press without taking the original off sale at Pubit?  I've accidentally pushed a book through Smashwords to BN when it was already uploaded through Pubit. It just put the Smashwords book as a new edition under the same title listing.  

This would allow the book to keep it's reviews, if nothing else.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I'm not impressed. I wanted a pony, and all they did was this stupid interface thing. What's wrong with them?


----------



## Heather Walsh (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you, Deanna! Keep us posted.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

swolf said:


> Because it's only the red-headed stepchildren who are mistreated.
> 
> Funny story:
> 
> ...


Dude,

You've made my day. This was hilarious. 

I'm gonna tell hubby the last joke.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

I was on the phone with two tech support, and in chat with two. Reason? I couldn't register for Nook Press in order to sync my PubIt account (kept saying my credentials failed), and it locked my PubIt account because of failed logins.

The first tech support transfered me to the second, who unlocked my PubIt but couldn't figure out what my actual issue was, and I finally figured out he wasn't even with PubIt or Nook Press but was with Nook Devices, one guy wouldn't even talk to me in chat and just immediately told me to email Nook Press (so much for customer support), and the 4th one told me to email Nook Press if I couldn't get in after 24 hours due to the error message persisting.

I asked her what is the difference between PubIt and Nook Press? Same employees? She said it is different employees, that Nook Press tech support are all new and trained for Nook Press, and that Nook Press customer support emails will only take at most 2 days to answer (we'll see).

So far ... disappointed with customer support.  

As for the terms and conditions? Not liking those! Waiting to see how Deanna's new project experiment goes.


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

@ Ryne - does it allow you to edit your tax ID?  I've been trying to contact support to find out all day!!! I'm hoping someone can tell me if these fields are grayed out once they migrate over from Pubit. 

(These fields are not editable in Pubit, they are all grayed out and won't even let you click there.)


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

THANK YOU!!

I just didn't want to go through migrating all my books over just to be told that I need to open a new account to change the tax ID. If I'm going to have to get a new account, I might as well just start now.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> It doesn't appear to allow Tax ID editing, just like Pubit.


Wow, this is an issue for me too, so if I do make an account, I'll just start new.


----------



## ekedstrom (Dec 30, 2011)

One of my favorite new features is the "Keep Me Signed In" check box!!!!!!!!!!

The reports look nice and the online editor is pretty slick.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

I too appreciate being able to stay signed in.

I hit "publish" on the new version of my old book at 5:03 p.m. April 9. I can already see that the new version has been assigned a different BN number, which seems to indicate nothing is going to migrate over as far as ranks and reviews.

I wish I could afford to pull one of my books with a paperback version and ISBN that would tie the versions together, but I don't think I can spare the potential loss of reviews and downtime. I'll think about it. It seems as if you delete one ebook and upload another, then re-link the paper and the new ebook, the reviews would come back...

If anyone has that and can spare downtime on a paper-ebook linked book, please let us know.


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pfffft.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

The having to start over with a new file is utterly rediculous. I'm out of town right now, but as soon as I get home I'll be sending a complaint. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Deanna Chase said:


> The having to start over with a new file is utterly rediculous. I'm out of town right now, but as soon as I get home I'll be sending a complaint. Totally unacceptable.


Agree!


----------



## StephenEngland (Nov 2, 2011)

I can't begin to imagine how any of you CYNICS could turn down a "Pathway to Passionate Readers"! I'm in with both feet. . .oh, wait a minute, you mean it's NOT a dating service for lonely writers?!?   Well, that's what it SOUNDS like!


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm more pro-BN than many (because I've had some great sales there, relatively speaking), but my first experience with the new site was for it to crash (repeatedly) when I tried to put a book back on sale that I'd had off sale.  It also wiped all the categories I tried to add. 

I do like the sales graphs (which show vividly the drop from January to February of this year) and the Stay Signed In (they must read KB b/c I've complained about that here as a hobby for years).

I don't like crashing. I also dread having to edit an existing title. That seems like such a disaster they'll have to change it. I hope.

I'm curious to see the editor now that TexasGirl likes it. I'm really hoping Nook hangs in there, again because it's brought me more money than Amazon some months. Not lately, but Kobo has been a total dud and going direct with Apple... well, let's just say they aren't even trying. I'm happy somebody is.

That said, they absolutely have to back off the "no revisions to the manuscript" thing.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad I found this thread before I moved over. I have only 2 books in PubIt, with the rest being fed from Smashwords currently. I think I will sit back and wait this one out a bit. Do not mind the free reading in the store, but that no changing EPUBs is pretty annoying. Every time I release a new book the series I update the EPUBs to mention it.


----------



## Lanie Jordan (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I'll be holding out for as long as I can and sticking with PubIt. 

The whole having to start from scratch anytime you update your epub file is absolutely ridiculous. I update a lot--new links, excerpt, etc. How can any of them (PubIt/Nook people) even think this would be remotely cool to most authors? What about people who use ISBNs? Is their system going to knock a book back now because they've been "used" before? 

I'm thinking I could've done without their big news.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Lanie Jordan said:


> The whole having to start from scratch anytime you update your epub file is absolutely ridiculous. I update a lot--new links, excerpt, etc. How can any of them (PubIt/Nook people) even think this would be remotely cool to most authors? What about people who use ISBNs? Is their system going to knock a book back now because they've been "used" before?


Yeah, I could have sworn the book I took down and put back up in the new system had an ISBN, but apparently I skipped that step when I uploaded it a year ago. It will be interesting to see if that makes a difference in getting back reviews/ranking.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking at it more now that I am at home, if they fix the having to start from scratch deal breaker, and then maybe add a little cover creator like Amazon is beta testing nookpress has some real potential.  I tried writing a bit inside the editor and it was very fast which most web based word possessors are not.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

I read through their TOC and then I just wanted a whiskey. For a service that's I'll use to store my file, have my cover, offer it to customers (because I can't really count their search engine. YIKES!) they are acting like a little too much like a publisher. 

So, the things that made me want a hit of whiskey.

"We may make available to you certain Tools that enable you to collaborate with other NOOK Press account holders with respect to your eBook. You may grant certain NOOK Press account holders with the ability to view and comment upon your work. Please be advised that such third parties may have the ability to copy and paste from your eBook, and that we cannot be responsible in any way for the actions they undertake."

"(v) bundle your eBooks with related physical content available for sale from Barnes & Noble or such distributor, licensee or partner; and (vi) use the eBook as otherwise provided herein."

With the last one, are they really saying that if I have an IR title for up for sale and Jane Doe has an IR title for sale, they can bundle our books together? 

*sips whiskey*

As a sidenote: My book finally came through for free from Smashwords. Since I knew the drill, I took down the book I had up for sale through Pubit. Both books have now disappeared. May not be related, but I'm feeling like they are at the moment.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

StephenEngland said:


> I can't begin to imagine how any of you CYNICS could turn down a "Pathway to Passionate Readers"! I'm in with both feet. . .oh, wait a minute, you mean it's NOT a dating service for lonely writers?!?  Well, that's what it SOUNDS like!


LOL


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

The copy and paste bit makes total sense once you've used the editor. You are allowed to let other Nook Press people collaborate on your book. That's just saying if you have a co-author, that co-author can do anything to the book you gave access to. Makes sense.

The bundle is just saying if you have related physical content -- such as a paperback from CreateSpace or LSI, they can link them and allow the sample for the ebook work for both and the reviews etc work for both.

I'm not really seeing anything to go crazy over.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

TexasGirl said:


> I'm not really seeing anything to go crazy over.


Other than not being able to update versions without losing sales rank and history?


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

Zoe Cannon said:


> I'm entirely underwhelmed. It does look like you can still upload a regular epub file, which is good.
> 
> But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project. Not that I edit my books after I publish them, but I do change my back matter on occasion. This part of the change is making me consider switching from direct distribution to Smashwords distribution for B&N.


Dealbreaker. One of the benefits of an ebook is the ability to update it. Especially for nonfiction, but also for Fiction when you put out a new book and want to add links or information about it into existing books.


----------



## Savannah_Page (Feb 16, 2012)

Guess B&N's got to do something to compete in the game. 
Parts I'm not particularly fond of:

_**NEW! One-stop Publishing Solution: Write, edit, format and publish your eBooks in our web-based platform, instantly reaching millions of NOOK customers within 72 hours.**_

Prefer my WIPs to be on my computer and on my backup discs. Scrivener rules my life (and simplifies it) so...no thanks, NOOK.

_**NEW! Easy ePub Creation and Editing: Upload your manuscript file and make changes directly in NOOK Press. Editing and previewing in one session saves you time and effort.**_

Editing and "time saving" don't really "go" together for me. My editing and previewing are two entirely different steps. There's editing, then there's more editing, then there's even more editing... I cringed a bit at this "selling point."

_**NEW! Integrated Collaboration: Collaborate with editors, copyeditors, and friends, allowing them to review and comment on your manuscript without ever leaving NOOK Press.**_

No comment.

Will be interesting to see how this works out, but I imagine it's quite limiting with the US-only barrier. May work for some, but I'm not tickled by it.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Zoe Cannon said:


> But did anyone catch that you will no longer be able to upload updated versions of your book? Once the file is uploaded, it can't be changed, ever - you would have to republish it as a new project.


Wow. Just wow.

Until they change this feature, I'm gonna hold onto PubIt for as long as I can. I change my backmatter only about once a year, but that's no reason that I should lose my sales rank and history when I do.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

DDark said:


> It seems like the big thing is this tool allowing us to write our manuscripts online. I'd be wary about any site holding my manuscript hostage if for some reason, I couldn't get access to it or there was a glitch and blammo, it vanished.


Hmm. It sounds like they're pretending that Google Play is their biggest competition, not Amazon... because this is sounding more and more like some of the features in Google Drive.

I love Google Drive, but I don't distribute my books to Google Play. If B&N wants to become more like Google, I may have to rethink my relationship with B&N...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

CEMartin2 said:


> _We have sole and complete discretion to set the Retail Price at which your eBooks are sold to the customer._


_

This is my biggest concern; it sounds like B&N wants to start discounting again, once you're in Nook Press. Which means they could decide to sell your $4.99 book for $0.99 and then Amazon would price-match and ... well, we all know/remember what those sorts of nightmares are like.

Someone should contact Mark Coker and see what HE thinks of all this... he meets with 'em regularly enough that maybe he knows what their real plans are._


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

A question:

If anyone here uses multiple pseudonyms, how is the new Nook Press interface at keeping your pseudonyms separate? Like, if you have a name for YA fiction, and another name for horror, and you don't want your much-more-disturbing horror stuff to be associated with your YA stuff... is Nook Press still good at making sure not to cross-identify you? Or will they blow your "secret ID"?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> This is my biggest concern; it sounds like B&N wants to start discounting again, once you're in Nook Press. Which means they could decide to sell your $4.99 book for $0.99 and then Amazon would price-match and ... well, we all know/remember what those sorts of nightmares are like.
> 
> Someone should contact Mark Coker and see what HE thinks of all this... he meets with 'em regularly enough that maybe he knows what their real plans are.


This is also my worry. Although I am using D2D for Barnes, I'm sure D2D will eventually have to use the same system just rolled out. Giving Barnes control of my pricing (especially when Amazon will price match) is not in my interest or plans. If I have to, I will withdraw all titles from Barnes to protect my Amazon earnings. I would hate to do it, but Barnes is currently a small part of my monthly income. Better to sacrifice Nook than Kindle on my balance sheet.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> Okay, I got in and opted in and synced and immediately went into book files. There is definitely no way to update the manuscript. You can put up a new cover or details, but not the file itself.
> 
> I went ahead and took one of my slow selling books off sale to see what that gets me, and how it works to put up a new one. I don't need to upload a new one, but I'm curious.


So are you suggesting that if an author has any editorial changes to make, he/she make them before changing to Nook Press--because ? I've not left Pubit yet, and it would help greatly to have some advice about how to do the changeover to Nook Press right.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I know a few people on here write erotica.

Does this "terms and conditions" paragraph sound the same as the one in PubIt?

If it's stricter, I wonder if our erotica-writing pals are being "forced out the door" with the invention of Nook Press:



> Obscene or Pornographic material: This may include content that graphically portrays sexual subject matter for the purposes of sexual arousal and erotic satisfaction.


I'm not an expert on this stuff, but that sounds pretty broad... broad enough that I wonder if erotica authors will be affected. Anyone who's in that genre have a clue?


----------



## FranceBarnaby (Feb 10, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I know a few people on here write erotica.
> 
> Does this "terms and conditions" paragraph sound the same as the one in PubIt?
> 
> ...


The same wording is in the old terms too. It probably justs gives them the option to shut us down if they want. I think there is something similar in the KDP TOS. It's pornography if they want it to be.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

FranceBarnaby said:


> The same wording is in the old terms too. It probably justs gives them the option to shut us down if they want. I think there is something similar in the KDP TOS. It's pornography if they want it to be.


If this standard were applied to horror, the stuff would become personal REAL fast... 

"It's torture-porn if we want it to be, Stephen-King-level-acceptable-horror if we say so..."

Yikes...


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I fail to see how this is an improvement on D2D. Unless one were to hope to be part of the special club of BN Presents.

Have they given a specific date on which Pubit books will be UN-published? If so, I better start getting D2D/Smashwords editions of them ready. As of now, with 0 sales on Pubit so far this month, it will take a lot to impress me.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure if anyone else caught this, but noticed something new this AM.

Good: Nook Press has a mobile optimized site.

Bad: You can't check sales from it or apparently get back to the main site from it.

Utterly brilliant!


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

> Have they given a specific date on which Pubit books will be UN-published? If so, I better start getting D2D/Smashwords editions of them ready. As of now, with 0 sales on Pubit so far this month, it will take a lot to impress me.


All you need to do is create an account and migrate and all your existing books will be brought over. It's a 30 second process and after that it took a few hours for things to move over for me. Granted, I think the site is a downgrade from pubit until you can update books, but it's not hard to migrate.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

So, can TexasGirl edit the new book that she put up in Nook Press?

In other words, is it only migrated titles than cannot be edited? Or is it every single title?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I think reading everything the only thing different is...

1) New web interface and some editing tools (whoopie-do)
2) You can no longer update your epubs

That correct? 

Price matching, free in store, copy/paste, social sharing and all that I am pretty sure has always been there.


----------



## Weirdling (Jun 25, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Let me just say I am *very* glad there's Smashwords to fall back on for distribution to this bizarro world publishing platform.


I was just thinking the opposite when finally my ebook got on B&N--and it has no cover image. Distributed through SW. In the past, I used to use PubIt. Never had that problem then.

Jodi :-(


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

On the issue of not being able to update files for existing titles (I don't recall seeing this suggestion in the thread but could have missed it):

Wouldn't it be possible to publish a new/edited edition while the original is still on sale, and then once that edition goes live and syncs with your ratings and such you can unpublish the original version?

Obviously this is not a substitute for being able to update existing books and I'm kicking myself for missing that clause before updating to to Nook Press, but it could possibly be a work around for those who need to update matter before this whole mess is sorted out.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> The copy and paste bit makes total sense once you've used the editor. You are allowed to let other Nook Press people collaborate on your book. That's just saying if you have a co-author, that co-author can do anything to the book you gave access to. Makes sense.
> 
> The bundle is just saying if you have related physical content -- such as a paperback from CreateSpace or LSI, they can link them and allow the sample for the ebook work for both and the reviews etc work for both.
> 
> I'm not really seeing anything to go crazy over.


It's crazy vague. Mind you, most TOS's are. And whenever there is vague language there's room for any interpretation. It doesn't say in very clear, no nonsense language if you have related physical content, but that's usually how it's used. I just like things to be clearly defined.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, I had to upload my new second edition of one of my books as a new project and no reviews carried over. 

The process was pretty quick and easy, though. I uploaded last night, and it is up on the BN.com this morning.

I'm going to email them to see if they can sync the editions so the reviews show up.


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Just to let everyone know, I had to upload my new second edition of one of my books as a new project and no reviews carried over.
> 
> The process was pretty quick and easy, though. I uploaded last night, and it is up on the BN.com this morning.
> 
> I'm going to email them to see if they can sync the editions so the reviews show up.


Please keep us updated. This is exactly the sort of thing I was just wondering about. (re: uploading a new version while the original is still on sale to see if everything can be synced)


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

OliviaF said:


> Please keep us updated. This is exactly the sort of thing I was just wondering about. (re: uploading a new version while the original is still on sale to see if everything can be synced)


Me too.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Just to let everyone know, I had to upload my new second edition of one of my books as a new project and no reviews carried over.
> 
> The process was pretty quick and easy, though. I uploaded last night, and it is up on the BN.com this morning.
> 
> I'm going to email them to see if they can sync the editions so the reviews show up.


Yes, let us know.

On a related note, I recently switched distribution from SW to D2D. Reviews carried over for one book, but not the other five.  I used the same ISBN for both the SW and D2D versions, so I don't get why this happened, but if there's someone who has the power to make reviews/ratings transfer, I'd love to know about it.


----------



## KristenDaRay (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, please let us know! I have a new book coming out near september and I want to know if I can update the backmatter to include the first chapter without losing everything I have gained so far


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> So I think reading everything the only thing different is...
> 
> 1) New web interface and some editing tools (whoopie-do)
> 2) You can no longer update your epubs
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think we've ever been able to price match in B&N. It's one of the aggravating things about the site, because if I want to make a book perma-free, I have to go through a 3rd party distributor.



Missy B said:


> It's crazy vague. Mind you, most TOS's are. And whenever there is vague language there's room for any interpretation. It doesn't say in very clear, no nonsense language if you have related physical content, but that's usually how it's used. I just like things to be clearly defined.


Not sure what you think is vague about this TOS. It seems very specific to me, defining exactly what Nook Press can and can't do. As for what they _will_ do ... well, that's something else entirely.


----------



## Missy B (Aug 20, 2012)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think we've ever been able to price match in B&N. It's one of the aggravating things about the site, because if I want to make a book perma-free, I have to go through a 3rd party distributor.
> 
> Not sure what you think is vague about this TOS. It seems very specific to me, defining exactly what Nook Press can and can't do. * As for what they will do ... well, that's something else entirely.*


Bolding mine. And exactly my point. lol Just because they haven't doesn't mean they won't. And if it's not stated clearly it can mean that they can. All in all it's not the worst thing I've ever read. It just...unsettles *me*. YMMV.

Either way, I'm in the wait and see camp. Hopefully, they'll work out the kinks before I have to make a decision to stay or go. My sales have actually gotten better over the past six months. I want Nook to do well.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, new book is up and as expected, no reviews and no ranking. Like a brand spanking new book.

I guess there goes any hope of updating any title any time soon. Thank GOODNESS I had just updated everything a few weeks ago, as it's all chiseled in stone until they work these bugs out on the manuscript update process.

This is possibly a good move for n00bs who have no idea how to create epubs, but for the rest of us, it's bad bad bad.

There are very few ToS out there that don't read like a nightmare. I'm not worried about that at this point, but I worry they screwed the pooch on the new platform by somehow creating a system where updates don't work.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Author Holly Lisle's take on Nook Press:

http://hollylisle.com/writers-barnes-noble-nook-press-contract-terms-are-insanely-bad/

Not sure I agree with her points, but I thought I should put it out there.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Zoe Cannon said:


> Author Holly Lisle's take on Nook Press:
> 
> http://hollylisle.com/writers-barnes-noble-nook-press-contract-terms-are-insanely-bad/
> 
> Not sure I agree with her points, but I thought I should put it out there.


Yeah, I was just reading that.

Scary.


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Nook Press TOS: "You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble... irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale...." 

I really want to put my books up on Nook Press, but the word "irrevocable" in the TOS.... 

I understand that people who have bought the book have a right to keep a copy in their locker, but why "irrevocable" right to sell the book? That is a contract I can't bring myself to sign. So, now I can't sell my ebooks at B&N. That stinks.


----------



## destill (Oct 5, 2010)

Sebastiene said:


> Nook Press TOS: "You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble... irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale...."
> 
> I really want to put my books up on Nook Press, but the word "irrevocable" in the TOS....
> 
> I understand that people who have bought the book have a right to keep a copy in their locker, but why "irrevocable" right to sell the book? That is a contract I can't bring myself to sign. So, now I can't sell my ebooks at B&N. That stinks.


Agree with you 100%.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you, Texas Girl, for reporting the results of your trial. I can't believe how many steps backward they've taken!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

None of this sounds good to me. I'm holding on to Pubit until the day it dies. After that I may simply remove my books from over there, completely. My B&N sales have fallen off a cliff anyway.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Sebastiene said:


> Nook Press TOS: "You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble... irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale...."
> 
> I really want to put my books up on Nook Press, but the word "irrevocable" in the TOS....
> 
> I understand that people who have bought the book have a right to keep a copy in their locker, but why "irrevocable" right to sell the book? That is a contract I can't bring myself to sign. So, now I can't sell my ebooks at B&N. That stinks.


They cover that in the Term and Termination section:

"If you terminate this Agreement, we will cease selling your eBooks within ten (10) business days from our receipt of your notice, but we will retain the right to maintain digital copies of your eBook to continue to support our customers who have purchased your eBook."


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

> "If you terminate this Agreement, we will cease selling your eBooks within ten (10) business days from our receipt of your notice, but we will retain the right to maintain digital copies of your eBook to continue to support our customers who have purchased your eBook."


Adam, thanks for answering. The problem is that this other clause doesn't actually change an irrevocable right to sell my ebook. If it did, the word "irrevocable" wouldn't be in there.

Yes, this entire TOS is just begging for a lawsuit from someone, but I won't sign anything that grants anyone an irrevocable right to anything I've created. Why on Earth did they use that word!? I'm really frustrated by this.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Every time someone reads a TOS we have these discussions, then eventually an attorney responds in a blog somewhere explaining that laymen's readings aren't accurate. I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

We could use a good legal opinion on this. But I take it to mean you can't revoke the books already sold, or any promotional materials already created.  You can take your book off sale.  That's clear because it's one of the first things they mention.  They can't possibly tell you upfront you can take your book off sale then sneak in language later on to contradict that.  I mean....they can but I doubt that's the intent.


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Sebastiene said:


> I really want to put my books up on Nook Press, but the word "irrevocable" in the TOS....


This word makes the terms of service something that only a self-publisher can agree to. It appears to have categorically removed all small press from being able to use it, since we wouldn't have the ability to grant irrevocable rights, not having it ourselves.

Their responce to any questions about the terms. "Consult your legal advisor."


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

Adam Pepper said:


> They cover that in the Term and Termination section:
> 
> "If you terminate this Agreement, we will cease selling your eBooks within ten (10) business days from our receipt of your notice, but we will retain the right to maintain digital copies of your eBook to continue to support our customers who have purchased your eBook."


In the case of an irrevocable license that isn't sufficient. They can change the terms of that at will and you will still be bound by the irrevocable terms that you signed away.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Joe Vasicek said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think we've ever been able to price match in B&N. It's one of the aggravating things about the site, because if I want to make a book perma-free, I have to go through a 3rd party distributor.


Maybe you are right and I am remembering wrong, but I thought the contract said they could set the price to what ever they wanted, just never bothered to actually follow through with price matching.

Either way... based on this tread I am definitely playing a wait and see how this all shakes out.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

tensen said:


> In the case of an irrevocable license that isn't sufficient. They can change the terms of that at will and you will still be bound by the irrevocable terms that you signed away.


I'm no expert on contract law, but I dont think you can lead with a clearcut statement like "You can take your books off sale" and then bury something contradictory deeper in the contract and expect the buried language to hold up over the lead language.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> Then I realized there was this magical button at the top that said "edit manuscript."


OK, I've read all 7 pages of this discussion, and I'm still confused. Most of you are saying that once a book file is uploaded, you can't change it at all, ever, period. Then Texas Girl says there's an "edit manuscript" button. I'm guessing (but I could be wrong) that once you upload a book file (or port it over from PubIT), you can't upload a new book, but you CAN click the "edit manuscript" button and make changes online. Is this correct? If you didn't use their editing platform to create the book (i.e. if you uploaded an ePub), do you still have an "edit manuscript" button to make changes? (TexasGirl, you uploaded a book file, right? You didn't create something in scratch in their editing platform?) Yes, it would certainly be better to be able to upload a new ePub, but if there's an "Edit manuscript" button, it's much better than what some people here seem to be saying - that you can't make any changes at all.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Sebastiene said:


> Yes, this entire TOS is just begging for a lawsuit from someone, but I won't sign anything that grants anyone an irrevocable right to anything I've created. Why on Earth did they use that word!? I'm really frustrated by this.


Ditto. I refused to grant irrevocable rights even to my mother. (Even though her TOS were scribbled on the back of a napkin.)


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> OK, I've read all 7 pages of this discussion, and I'm still confused. Most of you are saying that once a book file is uploaded, you can't change it at all, ever, period. Then Texas Girl says there's an "edit manuscript" button. I'm guessing (but I could be wrong) that once you upload a book file (or port it over from PubIT), you can't upload a new book, but you CAN click the "edit manuscript" button and make changes online. Is this correct? If you didn't use their editing platform to create the book (i.e. if you uploaded an ePub), do you still have an "edit manuscript" button to make changes? (TexasGirl, you uploaded a book file, right? You didn't create something in scratch in their editing platform?) Yes, it would certainly be better to be able to upload a new ePub, but if there's an "Edit manuscript" button, it's much better than what some people here seem to be saying - that you can't make any changes at all.


No, apparently once you move the book file from editing mode to published mode, the editing feature is disabled forever more. If you want to make changes to the book, you're starting all over with a brand new publication, and any reviews or also-boughts on the old version are gone. Haven't tried it myself, but that's my understanding of what folks are saying, and what the TOS say.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm going to take a wait and see approach with Nook Press. I average about 40 books a month through Pubit, while only selling 10 a month through Smashwords, so I'm not really willing to cut off my nose in spite of my face when BN is part of my income.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

GMSkarka said:


> Part of me suspects that this was almost entirely driven by somebody at Barnes & Noble _finally_ realizing just how ridiculous "PubIt" looks as a name.


And 'Nook Press' is any better?

Sounds like a move from the Kama Sutra.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

swolf said:


> And 'Nook Press' is any better?
> 
> Sounds like a move from the Kamu Sutra.


I think you're thinking of the Nook Tickle.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Becca Mills said:


> I think you're thinking of the Nook Tickle.


At first. The Nook Press comes later.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Richardcrasta said:


> Ditto. I refused to grant irrevocable rights even to my mother. (Even though her TOS were scribbled on the back of a napkin.)


You gave them to Amazon....


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

This is the clause from the KDP TOS: 


> You grant to each Amazon party, throughout the term of this Agreement, a nonexclusive, irrevocable, right and license to distribute Digital Books, directly and through third-party distributors, in all digital formats by all digital distribution means available.


ETA, most of the clauses Holly takes issue with have equivalent clauses in the KDP TOS. For example:



> 5.3.4 Customer Prices. To the extent not prohibited by applicable local laws, we have sole and complete discretion to set the retail customer price at which your Digital Books are sold through the Program.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cliff Ball said:


> I'm going to take a wait and see approach with Nook Press. I average about 40 books a month through Pubit, while only selling 10 a month through Smashwords, so I'm not really willing to cut off my nose in spite of my face when BN is part of my income.


Well you can still send through B&N via Smashwords. Their agreement has always been different.


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's the difference:

Nook Press TOS: "*You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble*, its distributors, licensees and partners *a non-exclusive, worldwide, irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale, marketing, display, distribution and promotion* in any commercially available electronic or digitized format or on any electronic device platform whether now existing or hereafter created or developed. *Without limiting the generality of the foregoing*, you further authorize and license Barnes & Noble, its distributors, licensees and partners to: (i) convert or render your eBook, including without limitation any text...."

Meanwhile,

KDP TOS: "*You grant to each Amazon party, throughout the term of this Agreement, a nonexclusive, irrevocable, right and license to distribute Digital Books*, directly and through third-party distributors, in all digital formats by all digital distribution means available."

With Kindle, the irrevocable right and license only lasts "throughout the term of this Agreement". Maybe I missed it somewhere, but I didn't see any limiting language like that in the Nook Press TOS.

Please prove me wrong. I want to publish over there.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe in going to the source. Here's the log of a chat I just completed with Nook Press customer support:



> Olu Oshodi: Thank you for contacting NOOK Press™. How may I help you?
> 
> Craig: Hi. I have a PubIt account and a couple questions about the switchover to Nook Press concern me. (I haven't switched yet.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Unless I'm missing something, your customers will also not get the updated version and have the potential to buy the book again by accident.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Sebastiene said:


> Here's the difference:
> 
> With Kindle, the irrevocable right and license only lasts "throughout the term of this Agreement". Maybe I missed it somewhere, but I didn't see any limiting language like that in the Nook Press TOS.
> 
> Please prove me wrong. I want to publish over there.


I agree that language appears significant but I'm not an attorney. Maybe one will comment for us.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's another down-side to this "wipe out your history" bit on Nook Press:

Imagine you have a book, but your sales history is poor and you get hit with a lot of 1-star reviews....

All you need to do under this Nook Press scheme is publish a new version.... bye-bye to all those bad reviews, you can make BN.com CONSTANTLY treat your book like it was just published and is newly released.

I think this bodes bad things for authors who want to "game the system." Imagine how folks could game the system if Amazon did this: you could keep your book an eternal "new release" simply by republishing it every 60 days or so.


----------



## minxmalone (Oct 28, 2012)

If people start gaming the system, they will DEFINITELY change the system. Can you imagine the horror if all these indie books suddenly got new release attention every month or so? Big Publishing would lose it's mind


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

minxmalone said:


> If people start gaming the system, they will DEFINITELY change the system. Can you imagine the horror if all these indie books suddenly got new release attention every month or so? Big Publishing would lose it's mind


That, or if Big Publishing started gaming the system, too, I think at some point their Nook Press system would get overloaded and blow us all up faster than North Korea military dictators can go insane... (and that's fast!)


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

But you can delete and re-upload your book from scratch on any retailer. You could do that on Amazon. I'm not sure I get the point on that issue.

BN is a pretty good seller for me. I'm not going to overreact right now as long as my books are up and I'm getting paid, and it's still very easy to take a book off sale should I need to for Select or when any of the authors in my company decide to exercise their rights reversions.

I think the outcry is going to be heard. I'm just going to sit tight, and on my upcoming release be for darn sure it's as perfect as possible before uploading, and that my back matter is general enough (ie linking to an external web page that I can update) to be good for the long term.

Hopefully within a month or two, they will have made adjustments.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> But you can delete and re-upload your book from scratch on any retailer. You could do that on Amazon. I'm not sure I get the point on that issue.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hopefully within a month or two, they will have made adjustments.


Actually, on Amazon, they'd eventually notice it's the same book and link/merge the separate editions. And if they noticed you gaming the system, they could penalize you for it.

The current state of affairs with Nook Press practically encourages it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Actually, on Amazon, they'd eventually notice it's the same book and link/merge the separate editions. And if they noticed you gaming the system, they could penalize you for it.
> 
> The current state of affairs with Nook Press practically encourages it.


Sadly, that is not the case. This is abused regularly on Amazon with no repercussions. 

I cannot believe BN thinks it's a good idea to keep ebooks from being easily updated. What on earth are they thinking?


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> ... I'm just going to sit tight, and on my upcoming release be for darn sure it's as perfect as possible before uploading, and that my back matter is general enough (ie linking to an external web page that I can update) to be good for the long term.
> 
> Hopefully within a month or two, they will have made adjustments.


Ditto

I know it's not possible (and wouldn't be permitted), but it's a shame we can't code something like an I-frame into the book that displays a page with whatever we want to currently promote.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Just to add more information here, about a month ago I had to change my tax information on Pubit.  Because of how Pubit works, I had to unpublish all my books from my original account, create a new account, and republish them on the new account.

After a few days, all of my old reviews had been moved to the new versions of my books.  However, it doesn't look like the also-boughts have been moved, since my sales are way down.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Monique said:


> Sadly, that is not the case. This is abused regularly on Amazon with no repercussions.
> 
> I cannot believe BN thinks it's a good idea to keep ebooks from being easily updated. What on earth are they thinking?


I suspect the answer is "They weren't."

I bet they don't have people who are truly immersed in the world of indie digital publishing, so they don't understand what's most important to us. Amazon has those folks because Amazon pretty much single-handedly created indie digital publishing. The tools we appreciate are, in large part, the ones they created for us. B&N is always playing catch-up from the position of partial outsider.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, I take a few days off to move, and the poop really hits the fan.

My first response when I got the email was "meh." Nothing I really wanted, nothing that sounded terribly appealing.

And now after reading this thread (had to take a break from unpacking the kitchen), I'm really having second thoughts about Nook Press. I regularly update my files when I issue a new book, and having that ability taken away seems like a huge step backward.

As several others have said, I'm going to hang on through PubIt until they forcibly kick me off. If some of these kinks have been worked out by then, maybe I'll try Nook Press, but as it stands now...no, thanks.


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

Sebastiene said:


> Here's the difference:
> 
> Nook Press TOS: "*You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble*, its distributors, licensees and partners *a non-exclusive, worldwide, irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale, marketing, display, distribution and promotion* in any commercially available electronic or digitized format or on any electronic device platform whether now existing or hereafter created or developed. *Without limiting the generality of the foregoing*, you further authorize and license Barnes & Noble, its distributors, licensees and partners to: (i) convert or render your eBook, including without limitation any text...."
> 
> ...


Very interesting, Sebastiene. I hope some savvy lawyer type chimes in with his or her analysis.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Besides:

If Nook Press divorces from Barnes and Noble, then Nook Press is going to be irrelevant in less than a year, anyway. No new readers will go there, only the readers who already own Nook devices.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Man, that new website is as buggy as a porch light in July. 
I dunno about all the legal mumbo jumbo and updates, I just wish I could see my sales.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I wanted to look at a book I have off sale and it said download epub. Is that a program or a document. If it is a document, do I have to have the program to read it? All my books are word.docs.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Martitalbott said:


> I wanted to look at a book I have off sale and it said download epub. Is that a program or a document. If it is a document, do I have to have the program to read it? All my books are word.docs.


An epub is a document. You can read (and edit) it in Sigil, which is a free download.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

I regret moving over before remembering that everything B&N does is stupid. I assumed that they were doing this to actually fix how crap their pubit program was. I assumed they'd bothered to work out the kinds. I assumed they'd have sensible terms.

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Gak. I tried it out. It's kind of weird to navigate at first. I hope it gets better. Within seconds, it wound up deleting one of my books while I was trying to update the price -- and I'm hoping it's the correct version. I had an older version off sale and a newer one on sale, but one was priced too high, and one too low, and I don't know which one I grabbed. Oh, well. There's only one version now. I'll have to check it out, make sure it's the current version. No idea where the other one went.

Although, really, it would be nice for the other distributors to allow us to have some kind of delete option.

BTW, you don't need Sigil to do an epub. You can also do it in Calibre. Or sign up for Draft-2-Digital and have them deal with the conversion.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

It's been more than 24 hours and my review never ported over to the new version.

I'll check it occasionally to see if it ever does.

I'm realizing my most important book was due for an update and now I won't be able to. I definite can't afford to lose its also boughts and reviews.

I'm a sad sad TexasGirl over that.


----------



## Mathew Reuther (Jan 14, 2013)

TexasGirl said:


> It's been more than 24 hours and my review never ported over to the new version.
> 
> I'll check it occasionally to see if it ever does.
> 
> ...


I emailed them voicing my concerns.

i think everyone should. They get enough of us making noise asking the obvious (why the hell can we not just upload a new interior?!) and we might get some traction.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

TexasGirl said:


> It's been more than 24 hours and my review never ported over to the new version.
> 
> I'll check it occasionally to see if it ever does.
> 
> ...


Deanna, another writer I know was told by B&N to go ahead and edit in Pubit for now and that Nook Press was sorta still in beta mode. See if you can update in Pubit and see what happens.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

About the "irrevocable" bit: I paused at that, too, but I like that they continue to service the book to purchasers even if you stop publishing with B&N. Under the old system, if I took my books off B&N to go with KDP Select for 90 days, the people who'd bought the books through B&N lost them except on their Nooks. If they bought a new Nook, they couldn't download the books again although they'd already paid for them.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Deanna Chase said:


> Deanna, another writer I know was told by B&N to go ahead and editing in Pubit for now and that Nook Press was sorta still in beta mode. See if you can update in Pubit and see what happens.


That's what I did. I was trying to upload a new release in Nook Press and it gave me an "unknown error" so I published in Pubit and it was on sale in no time.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Okay, I'll go to Pubit and see. Might be a narrow window to do this. I'll test another book first. This one book is my bread and butter, so I can't ruin it!


----------



## Anna K (Jul 2, 2011)

So I synced before reading the wise words of caution here   ,but stumbled upon a potential benefit. When looking at the Nook books in the B&N storefront, they have a "Nook Press" category, which is able to be separated by the normal categories. I had a Bookbub ad today for Wings of Shadow, and it is very visible right now with this separation. I am hopeful that it might be more sticky without all the traditionally published best-sellers crowding the front pages. Who knows if readers will actually shop through that link, but I can cross my fingers.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Adam Pepper said:


> That's what I did. I was trying to upload a new release in Nook Press and it gave me an "unknown error" so I published in Pubit and it was on sale in no time.


Adam,

So even after the initial "synching" of your PubIt stuff over to your Nook Press account, you can still put up a new title on PubIt and it'll synch over to Nook Press?

Hmm. I hope this means that eventually this terrible "start over with a new project every time you want to make a change" aspect will eventually go away.... It's rock-stupid at the moment to have made it public in this form, without the feature of replacing your content file with a new content file. Why on earth they'd want to explode their database with (over time) most books existing in 3-5 different forms instead of under a single, unified BNID mystifies me.

Even worse if you're a customer: Let's say I bought 33 A.D. by David McAfee and liked it, so I bought AFTER and 66 AD as well... Eventually I see that 66 AD is available but I don't remember buying it. I'm an impulse buyer so instead of checking my Cloud or my purchase history, I'm used to seeing a message on the store's Web site that says, "You purchased this book on August 24, 2011." That's what Amazon.com and Kindle do all the time.

But if creating a new edition means a new BNID (I mean, why would THAT transfer to the new project if ratings and rank and sales history and reviews don't, right?) then when I'm looking at the listing of 66 AD, what's the first thing I'll do? I'll see that there's no message telling me I already bought it, so I'll buy it. Because it has a new BNID there's no safety net like that for me... eventually I'll see I already purchased it... creating a return scenario for the author... and we all LOVE returns, don't we?

Nook Press as-is is a nightmare for customers, not just authors. It HAS to be fixed to be usable.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Craig, that is an excellent point about buying a book twice. And at BN it is much harder to return a book. You have to call customer service to do it.


----------



## OliviaF (Feb 3, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> So even after the initial "synching" of your PubIt stuff over to your Nook Press account, you can still put up a new title on PubIt and it'll synch over to Nook Press?


Since I had some changes I was planning on making anyway, I went ahead and tried making those changes in Pubit to see if it would synch over to Nook Press and then to the store. The changes haven't gone live yet but it appears to have worked. I uploaded my updated file through Pubit and now when I go to Nook Press and download my epub is has indeed been replaced with the update I made in Pubit.

So now I just have to wait and see if it actually replaces the file in the store and if that messes anything up...


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Also, it would be like Kobo with a different URL for each change and our links being useless.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Today Holly Lisle backtracked a little over the terms of the contract. Something about supporting documents being linked, whereas before they weren't?

http://hollylisle.com/writers-barnes-noble-correcte-its-contract/


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Just received an email back from Nook Press support.

Here's the relevant bit:



> The ability to edit your NOOK Book after it's been put on sale is a planned functionality that will be available soon.


So they ARE going to fix it!

No idea when, but "soon."

However, I also asked them about the paragraph that says they control the customer price and whether that means they plan to start randomly discounting books again... their reply in this case was less encouraging:



> You set the List Price for your NOOK Book and your royalties are based on the List Price that you set. As the retailer, NOOK reserves the right to set the price that the customer pays for your NOOK Book. If a customer purchases your NOOK Book for a price that is lower than your List Price, your royalty is still earned from the List Price


In other words... "we will if we want to."

Which makes distributing to BN.com via Smashwords a bit more appealing....


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Just received an email back from Nook Press support.
> 
> Here's the relevant bit:
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm reading that second one incorrectly... but does it matter if you have it set for 6$ and they discount it to 3$? According to the response, it sounds like they will pay royalties on the $6 you set it to and not the 3$. So... that's not really a big deal, is it?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

NRWick said:


> Maybe I'm reading that second one incorrectly... but does it matter if you have it set for 6$ and they discount it to 3$? According to the response, it sounds like they will pay royalties on the $6 you set it to and not the 3$. So... that's not really a big deal, is it?


And isn't that exactly what Amazon currently does?


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> And isn't that exactly what Amazon currently does?


Not exactly. Amazon does that for the 35% option, but if you pick 70%, they will only pay you 70% of the sale price.

But, yeah, that pricing bit sounds reasonable to me. I'm glad everything's going to work out with Nook Press.

Gotta say, I like having the sales info for today and yesterday on one page.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

The problem isn't so much that BN will say -- hey! Let's discount her book by a dollar but pay her on the full list price. It's they BN will decrease it, then Amazon will send you a nasty-gram saying you're violating the ToS with a book price less than what you set as theirs.

Although if they just switch to pure price matching like they do for paper books, recognizing that some of this is not in our control (waves at Google Play and Sony), life would be a lot easier.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Too lazy to dig it up, but doesn't Amazon have the exact same clause in their agreement?


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

Holly Lisle's updated post on Nook Press - apparently they fixed the main part of the contract that had concerned her.

http://hollylisle.com/writers-barnes-noble-correcte-its-contract/


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

TexasGirl said:


> The problem isn't so much that BN will say -- hey! Let's discount her book by a dollar but pay her on the full list price. It's they BN will decrease it, then Amazon will send you a nasty-gram saying you're violating the ToS with a book price less than what you set as theirs.
> 
> Although if they just switch to pure price matching like they do for paper books, recognizing that some of this is not in our control (waves at Google Play and Sony), life would be a lot easier.


This.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright, I just synched my Pubit and Nook Press accounts. I updated a price on two books and within 2 hours, the new price was live. I did not have to unpublish and republish the information at all. And the books still have all of their reviews etc.

I did just publish my new essay to both Amazon and Nook tonight. Amazon is already live, Nook is still working on it. But that's the same as when I only had Pubit to use.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

valeriec80 said:


> Not exactly. Amazon does that for the 35% option, but if you pick 70%, they will only pay you 70% of the sale price.


That's only if they're price matching. If they just arbitrarily lower your price, they still have to pay you 70% of your list price.


----------



## Hilary Thomson (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the impression B & N launched Nook Press solely because they found so many bugs in Pubit that B & N decided it was best to create a completely new website.  However, the new site seems to be just as buggy.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Alright, I just synched my Pubit and Nook Press accounts. I updated a price on two books and within 2 hours, the new price was live. I did not have to unpublish and republish the information at all. And the books still have all of their reviews etc.


Yeah, but you can't update the book file itself. You can do everything else, from changing the cover to rewriting the blurb.

But, for instance, this morning I discovered there was a mistake in my html. After I corrected it, I had to upload my new epub in Pubit, even though I searched valiantly for a way to do it in Nook Press.

As long as they don't phase out Pubit until they correct this issue in Nook Press, I'm fine with it.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

TexasGirl said:


> The problem isn't so much that BN will say -- hey! Let's discount her book by a dollar but pay her on the full list price. It's they BN will decrease it, then Amazon will send you a nasty-gram saying you're violating the ToS with a book price less than what you set as theirs.
> 
> Although if they just switch to pure price matching like they do for paper books, recognizing that some of this is not in our control (waves at Google Play and Sony), life would be a lot easier.


This.

This is why 'random discounting' at other retailers can hurt you. Not just because BN.com might discount you, but because Amazon freaks the heck out about it anytime it happens.

And typically it's a, My list price is $2.99 and BN (or someone else) discounts it to $0.99, and not only do you get the nasty-gram from Amazon, but they start paying you 35 person instead of 70... and then getting Amazon to price-match it back to normal once the brief BN.com discount is done takes FOREVER...

I'm relatively sure those who've been at this a while remember some of these incidents. Usually it's folks selling 1,000s a month or have this happen and get really hurt by it in their pocketbook.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm confused. once you sign up for Nook Press, do you still have access to all titles through Pubit? Do the titles appear in both places?


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Anne Frasier said:


> once you sign up for Nook Press, do you still have access to all titles through Pubit? Do the titles appear in both places?


Yes, they appear at both sites. Or, at least they did this morning when I checked. Don't know how long that will last, but it's actually quite useful. How? Because at Nook Press, you have to jump through a bunch of hoops to change even the smallest detail in a file. I'm hoping that will change.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Ty Johnston said:


> Yes, they appear at both sites. Or, at least they did this morning when I checked. Don't know how long that will last, but it's actually quite useful. How? Because at Nook Press, you have to jump through a bunch of hoops to change even the smallest detail in a file. I'm hoping that will change.


nice! thanks!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> This.
> 
> This is why 'random discounting' at other retailers can hurt you. Not just because BN.com might discount you, but because Amazon freaks the heck out about it anytime it happens.
> 
> ...


Sure, but as I understand it, any retailer can run any price at any time. So my thought on this is that it is a risk of doing business. I find the unable to change the source file, and unable to pull from sale clause more concerning personally. I think both of those will be resolved at some point, hence my wait and see approach right now.

So far I have not had my books discounted at B&N, but that is probably just luck of the draw so far.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Sebastiene said:


> Nook Press TOS: "You hereby grant to Barnes & Noble... irrevocable right and license to make your eBooks available for sale...."
> 
> I really want to put my books up on Nook Press, but the word "irrevocable" in the TOS....
> 
> I understand that people who have bought the book have a right to keep a copy in their locker, but why "irrevocable" right to sell the book? That is a contract I can't bring myself to sign. So, now I can't sell my ebooks at B&N. That stinks.


Is this their answer to Select?

No updating means I won't be loading to Nook Press until forced to.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> Sure, but as I understand it, any retailer can run any price at any time. So my thought on this is that it is a risk of doing business. I find the unable to change the source file, and unable to pull from sale clause more concerning personally. I think both of those will be resolved at some point, hence my wait and see approach right now.
> 
> So far I have not had my books discounted at B&N, but that is probably just luck of the draw so far.


No, actually it's the result (for the most part) of Mark Coker of Smashwords meeting with B&N/Nook, Sony, Apple, Kobo, etc., and explaining to them why it's disadvantageous for them to randomly discount without notice.

Of course, largely that protection is there only if you distribute to those sites via Smashwords... but generally these other sites have also heard enough griping from bigger-name indies about the practice that they tend not to do it much, whether you go direct with them or via Smashwords.

Ultimately, it would be best if Amazon grew up/grew smarter and realized that if a book is cheaper elsewhere, it MIGHT be that that site is running a short-term special, rather than the author evilly listing his or her books at a lower price elsewhere, stop the nasty-grams, and notice when those sales end more automatically... or at least as automatically as they notice a sale price has popped up somewhere to begin with. 

I suppose a lot of this is all lawyer-ese and not a big concern.

The biggest concern is the current inability to update books via Nook Press... but with the PubIt workaround combined with an email from Nook Press telling me (which I shared here) that that feature is indeed in their plans and "coming soon," I'm a lot less concerned that I was earlier this week.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Can you imagine the cluster**** that would happen if B&N decided to price match?  You'd never be able to raise your prices. 

Raise it on B&N, and they price match down to Amazon.  Raise it on Amazon, and they price match down to B&N.  Email them both, and receive two standard form letters:  "We reserve the right to match any competitor's blah blah blah."

It would be anarchy and madness!


----------



## Hildred (Sep 9, 2012)

ahahaha I can't even get it to work now.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Not even a week in and the site is dead.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

scottmarlowe said:


> Not even a week in and the site is dead.


Pubit is dead too. All figures show a blank.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

swolf said:


> Can you imagine the cluster**** that would happen if B&N decided to price match? You'd never be able to raise your prices.
> 
> Raise it on B&N, and they price match down to Amazon. Raise it on Amazon, and they price match down to B&N. Email them both, and receive two standard form letters: "We reserve the right to match any competitor's blah blah blah."
> 
> It would be anarchy and madness!


That definitely could/would happen, but when I want my Amazon price back ASAP, I unpub from BN for a day or two.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Richardcrasta said:


> Pubit is dead too. All figures show a blank.


Uh, the site's working fine for me.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

It's working for me, too.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, it came back up later in the day.

I'll say this about Nook Press: They update prices very fast. I made a pricing change and went to look at the page about 10 minutes later and it had already been updated. KDP has a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

I synced them, and wow. Nook Press is a HUGE improvement over Pubit. Nice to be able to upload cover images without reducing the size too. Now let's hope they address the inability to update without creating a whole new book. That's a big WTF.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried to open a Nook Press account today. Within 15 minutes of filling everything out, I had an email from them, asking me to call a toll-free number to confirm a few details. I called, was told that I'd reached PubIt! and that they could not help me. They told me to try chatting with Nook Press customer service. I went back to the website and chatted with a Nook Press rep who told me he couldn't help me and to send an email to support. The email he gave me? The same one that sent me the notice in the first place.

I'm in a circle. No one will help.

*Nightmare*


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Anne Frasier said:


> I synced them, and wow. Nook Press is a HUGE improvement over Pubit. Nice to be able to upload cover images without reducing the size too. Now let's hope they address the inability to update without creating a whole new book. That's a big WTF.


Nook Press confirmed to me in an email that updating without creating a whole new book is "planned functionality, to be available soon."

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nightfire (Mar 22, 2012)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Nook Press confirmed to me in an email that updating without creating a whole new book is "planned functionality, to be available soon."
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


My opinion is that they shouldn't have rolled it out without that feature in place. Makes me wonder what else they left out? Or do they really not pay attention to the fact that authors have legit reasons for making revisions?

Reminds me of another (big) company that kept rolling out a system that never quite worked right (not directly related to book publishing although that was one of the services that they tried and mostly failed at). I think I will keep my distance and leave the one book I have there alone.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Nook Press confirmed to me in an email that updating without creating a whole new book is "planned functionality, to be available soon."
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


yay!


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

meggjensen said:


> I tried to open a Nook Press account today. Within 15 minutes of filling everything out, I had an email from them, asking me to call a toll-free number to confirm a few details. I called, was told that I'd reached PubIt! and that they could not help me. They told me to try chatting with Nook Press customer service. I went back to the website and chatted with a Nook Press rep who told me he couldn't help me and to send an email to support. The email he gave me? The same one that sent me the notice in the first place.
> 
> I'm in a circle. No one will help.
> 
> *Nightmare*


I'm having this same issue, so if you ever find a solution, let me know.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

My concerns were mollified by the Nook Press email I received, so on Sunday I opened my Nook Press account.

It was actually pretty simple. I filled out an extremely brief (6-7 fields?) online form and was almost immediately sent a confirmation email.

I clicked the link in that and boom, everything was copied over. Everything.

In fact, I even found some stuff (in my profile) that hadn't been updated lately... so I updated it. 

Pretty painless. Once they add in the "planned functionality, available soon" of being able to update a book WITHOUT starting a new project, I'll be willing to let go of PubIt.

But until then, I'll filter everything via PubIt.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

My one downside thus far is that I STILL can not delete an old upload that had previously gotten stuck in PubIt. That's seriously annoying. But I like the shiny new place to view all of my stuff. I made sure everything I wanted was updated and ready before I switched over. That way, I won't have to mess around with setting up new projects and all that.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Anne Frasier said:


> yay!


I'm seeing a "Replace Manuscript" option now in the Manuscript section.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

scottmarlowe said:


> I'm seeing a "Replace Manuscript" option now in the Manuscript section.


Has anyone tested it yet?


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I just happened to go the new project route yesterday and I guess since I used the same project title I wound up having two eBook versions side-by-side in the store. No loss of reviews, etc. since they were on the same page. I took the original off sale this morning and about an hour later it was gone.

I'll try the easier "update manuscript" route next time now that it's available.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I went by Pubit! today to check my titles and found a Nook Press update in their little news bar at the top.  According to the update, you can now edit Nook books that have been placed for sale.  Based on that I rolled over to Nook Press and checked their FAQ.  It has now been updated saying the same thing.

So....looks like the complaints caused some action on their part.  Nice.  That's what I was waiting for.  Guess I'll convert over now.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> My concerns were mollified by the Nook Press email I received, so on Sunday I opened my Nook Press account.
> 
> It was actually pretty simple. I filled out an extremely brief (6-7 fields?) online form and was almost immediately sent a confirmation email.
> 
> ...


I don't get this. All of your books are copied over, so you're now in Nook Press. So are these titles not "dead" on Pubit? Are you retaining Pubit for future titles, or just in case you were to wish to switch back from Nook Press?

From the other recent posts, do I understand that most people have now overcome their reservations and are moving over to Nook Press?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Richardcrasta said:


> From the other recent posts, do I understand that most people have now overcome their reservations and are moving over to Nook Press?


Well, none of us can tell you what most people are doing. I only know that I will go ahead and switch over, now that I won't have to create a whole new project in order to make changes.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, I just changed. So that at least ends my couple of weeks of sitting on the fence.
It was amazingly simple to change. Took 3 minutes.
And that's that. 
But I'll reassess after a few weeks. I have only 8 books in; the rest are being published through Smashwords and D2D.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

This might be helpful to some: What I just discovered, to my surprise, was that the sales rights for my books in Nook Press had been automatically set to "United States rights only" for all the books transferred. I do not know if this happened during the time of the transfer, or earlier. So I have had to manually change the setting to "World Rights." 

CORRECTION: But when I try to save it as "World Rights", it keeps reverting back to "United States rights." I have just emailed [email protected] to ask if they can un-glitch this for me.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Richardcrasta said:


> CORRECTION: But when I try to save it as "World Rights", it keeps reverting back to "United States rights." I have just emailed [email protected] to ask if they can un-glitch this for me.


Please post the response you get!
I checked and mine are both world rights.


----------



## Victoria Champion (Jun 6, 2012)

Are Nook Press still saying that they can change the price at will (like Google Play does)? I am hesitant to list there if it will make the Zon angry.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

That's part of the ToS but they only actually do it on paper books.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I had a release scheduled for this weekend I decided to do the conversion sooner rather then later. 

The actual conversion of my PubIt account to NookPress was about as painless as it could be. I had to fill out a very simple form, maybe five fields, and give it my PubIt account information. The conversion appears to have been flawless and took only seconds to do. 

The new interface for NookPress is much more modern in appearance then PubIT was. There are sales graphs and other improved reporting tools. They have even added a web based EPUB editor, which will be handy if you need to make a quick fix to your EPUB. The interface is a bit slow on my 3mbit connection, but still very usable.  

But not all was perfect in Barnes and Noble’s new paradise. I hit problems when I tried to upload the EPUB for my newest novel. First, the upload and import process was very slow, much slower then Kindle Direct Press, or Smashwords using the same EPUB file. Now, this is a large EPUB with 297 chapters (it is an omnibus), but the other vendors seem to have no problems with it. 

Once the file was up, I received a message stating the my EPUB had failed with an “unknown error.” I was given no further information on how to fix it. My EPUB had passed both Sigil’s EPub Flight Check, and the online EPUB Validator with no errors at all. The Validator did through a warning about file names having spaces. To keep this story short, after much trial and error, it turns out that having spaces in the file names was the “unknown error,” (both my Nook Color, and my friends classic e-ink Nook had no problems with the EPUB). My assumption based on that is any warnings will through an “unknown error,” and hopefully actual errors will throw actual error messages. 

So at this point the EPUB is in NookPress and I am thinking all is good, but to be sure I decided to check the “online preview” to see what the EPUB looked like. Good thing I did, because it turns out that NookPress completely disregards any Table of Contents you create (either ncx or html) and makes its own based on some wacky formula it has and it did that poorly in my case. 

I had to edit the 297 chapter table of contents by hand in the slow web based GUI to get it fixed and even then not all is right. There are at least 10 entries I have marked as “do not include in the TOC” in their tool, and they are in the TOC in the EPUB it outputs.  

Over all the new reporting features, and the quick editing options are great, but the broken error reporting on uploading new EPUBs and the horrible handling of the TOC in EPUBs really marred the experience for me. 
In closing, if you are using it, make sure you check your TOC!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Victoria Champion said:


> Are Nook Press still saying that they can change the price at will (like Google Play does)? I am hesitant to list there if it will make the Zon angry.


What I did is went back and looked at the original TOS for PubIt, and the wording was exactly the same there.

So I decided it was a case of a lot of folks (me included) not really paying attention to terms when we signed on to PubIt, but being more careful now... in other words, a lot of us didn't really read what we were agreeing to back then, but are more cautious these days, so we were concerned over conditions that we were already under.

If that makes any sense... at any rate, I decided that if they haven't been "random discounting" like that on my eBooks prior to NP, I doubt that's gonna change now.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Previewer in Nook Press? Is there not a nice previewer like there was in Pubit? If so, I missed it, couldn't find it.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jill James said:


> Previewer in Nook Press? Is there not a nice previewer like there was in Pubit? If so, I missed it, couldn't find it.


Yep there is. But it only appears for the project that I added after I converted to NookPress. My books that predate the move do not have it, only an option to download the file.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

That must be it. These are books that just transferred over.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jill James said:


> That must be it. These are books that just transferred over.


You could try editing one in the EPUB editor, do something really minor, save it and see if it preview button shows up then.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Love all the graphs, now that I transferred over...except for the looking back a year. Last year I had 2 novellas (1 new) and 250 sales for the month, this year I have 3 novellas, them in a series set, and a full-length novel and 10 sales for the month. My sales at BN were in the hundreds last year each month. This year the 10 is actually an upward trend.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> You could try editing one in the EPUB editor, do something really minor, save it and see if it preview button shows up then.


Thanks, that is what I did and no previewer except for the read on the web one.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jill James said:


> Thanks, that is what I did and no previewer except for the read on the web one.


Hrm. Another thought is you could try "upload a new manuscript" and upload the same manuscript and go through the process of getting the "updated" manuscript for sale. However that seems like a lot of hassle, unless you need the previewer or something?


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

I don't "need" the previewer, was just used to using it as a step in the process. I liked seeing my ebook on a device.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Victoria Champion said:


> Are Nook Press still saying that they can change the price at will (like Google Play does)? I am hesitant to list there if it will make the Zon angry.


Yes they are. But Amazon says the same thing. So...whatever.


----------

